# BEst mobo + procesor + ram + Graphic card for 15K's only



## ymhatre (Feb 4, 2006)

Gus my frnd needs mobo, processor, ram And graphic card too for just 15k
[/b]He is cracking my head to get the configuration*so digit lovers plz help me
I myself thought of
1* Asus A8n-E
2* AMD athlon64 3200+ / 3000+
3* Ram 1gb 
and now i just ran out of money
forget about graphic card ???
Plz help me in this 
My frnd wanna play games like NFSMW, FIFA 06, POPT2T, COD2....
He says he can compensate on graphic card *IF mobo has good inbuilt graphics*
And if posssible suggest an Intel rig for same prize....
Thanx in advance..
and yes *DIGIT ROCKS*  *


----------



## mohit (Feb 5, 2006)

go for the following if 15k is your budget,

AMD Athlon 3000+ - 6200/- (Socket 939)
ASUS A8N-VM or ASUS A8N-VM CSM mobo - 6000/- (approx)
512 *2 DDR 400 RAM - 4500/-

The above mentioned ASUS boards have the best onboard graphics at present available for the S939 processors. and u will be able to play all games at low-medium settings.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 5, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> go for the following if 15k is your budget,
> 
> AMD Athlon 3000+ - 6200/- (Socket 939)
> ASUS A8N-VM or ASUS A8N-VM CSM mobo - 6000/- (approx)
> ...



Apologies if I have to correct a little.   The prices are:

AMD Athlon 3000+ - 5650/- (Socket 939)
ASUS A8N-VM mobo - 4500/- (approx)

If your budget is strictly 15k, then graphics card cannot be managed alongwith the 1GB RAM. Otherwise there are many good choices within Rs.5000. Tell us if you want to buy a graphics card and someone can suggest.
 :roll:


----------



## ymhatre (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for your support but
hey he(my frnd) want AMD athlon64 3000+
U all guys Mentioned AMD athlon 3000+
is there Any difference in tht.
And is there any PCI Express card at around rate of 3500 RS
If it is there then he can afford one


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 5, 2006)

wat they meant was the athlon64 only

and for the gfx card go for geforce 6200 - 256mb
cost 3.5k


----------



## KoRn (Feb 5, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> go for the following if 15k is your budget,
> 
> AMD Athlon 3000+ - 6200/- (Socket 939)
> ASUS A8N-VM or ASUS A8N-VM CSM mobo - 6000/- (approx)
> ...



u sure all games will work and can i add a new gpu like geforce 6200 256 mb???


----------



## mohit (Feb 5, 2006)

KoRn said:
			
		

> mohit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES.


----------



## KoRn (Feb 5, 2006)

hey mohit i dont have much knowledge about h/w so is the AMD Athlon a processor like the intel p4 i know its a stupid question but how much Ghz is it??


----------



## mohit (Feb 5, 2006)

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Socket 939 is clocked at 1.8 ghz buddy .. and dont worry all are not experts here .. people have joined this forum to gain knowledge so dont feel ashamed.

u can see the clock speeds of all amd athlon 64  processors (both socket 939 and socket 754) HERE


----------



## KoRn (Feb 5, 2006)

will look in2 it dude thanx a lot.BTW does 512*2 mean 1 GB of ram???


----------



## sid_ashok (Feb 5, 2006)

yes why not calulate and also tell me whats your age!

512 multiplyed by 2 = 1024
and 1024 mb = GB!

OK Now got it, good boy


----------



## mohit (Feb 5, 2006)

KoRn said:
			
		

> will look in2 it dude thanx a lot.BTW does 512*2 mean 1 GB of ram???



512*2 means 2 sticks each of 512MB making it a total 1024MB or 1GB .. This way you can use the sticks in a "Dual Channel Configuration" and get slightly better perfomance. Also u will be safe with one stick if one of them fails.


----------



## KoRn (Feb 6, 2006)

so suppose i buy only 512 mb of ram how much wud be the total price of the comp MOHIT??? cuz i find that 512 will do for me....im not concerned for high end gaming i jus want all games to work at low-medium settings..


----------



## mohit (Feb 6, 2006)

512 MB DDR 400 (Kingston/Transcend) will be for around 2400/- .. go for kingston as it comes with lifetime warranty.


----------



## KoRn (Feb 7, 2006)

thanx but my only prob is that all dis will come without monitor,keyboard mouse and cabinet and dat will cost and extra 8000 or more LOL but its ok


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2006)

i would suggest you go for the MSI K8NM2 and AMD 3000+, the processor and mobo is 11,500 , It has a nvidia series 6 onboard graphics which will allow you to run latest games like NFSMW very comfortably. You can always buy a PCIe graphics card later when required( ie when new games come out)


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 8, 2006)

*NEED HELP*

hello forum,
can u people plz help me to come out of this confusion.

i want to upgrade my comp.(i.e proccy, mobo, HDD, DVD-R, RAM)
and i can't figure it out which brand to buy.

1) Intel 3.0 Ghz            or                AMD Athlon 64
2) if intel, then whether go for Intel D915GEV(intel 915G chipset) or Intel D101GGC(ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset)
3) If AMD then which MOBO.

i want to run game like NFSMW, NFSUG2, NFSUG, QUAKE3, GTA SA, GTA 3 ,Unreal tournament etc.
and also usual media application (DVD etc) + some software like AutoCAD, ANSYS, CATIA (if i get any :roll: )

i don't want u people to start that INTEL OR AMD debate.
i have already gone through it. I NEEDED GOOD EXPANSIBILITY IN THE MOBO So an to fit a Gfx card later and further upgradation.

thank u in advance. plz guide me.


----------



## mohit (Feb 8, 2006)

@nd4spd

whats your budget buddy ??? for now let me just give you some entry level intel and amd suggestions.

*INTEL (recommended by me)*

Intel Pentium 4 630 Processor (64-bit, 3.0 Ghz + 2mb l2 cache , ht) - 8500/-
IntelÂ® Desktop Board D101GGC - 3850/-
512 MB DDR 400 RAM (Kingston/hynix/transcend) - 2500/-
Seagate 80GB SATA N.C.Q - 2850/-
Sony DRU-810A DVD-RW - 3300/-

TOTAL :-  21,000/-

*AMD*

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Socket 939) - 6,000/-
MSI RS482M2 - 4800/-
or
ASUS A8N-VM - 4500/-
512 MB DDR 400 RAM (Kingston/hynix/transcend) - 2500/-
Seagate 80GB SATA N.C.Q - 2850/-
Sony DRU-810A DVD-RW - 3300/-


TOTAL :- 19,450/-

Note that all the mobos mentioned above for both intel and amd have almost the same level of graphics perfomance. The MSIRS482M2 and Intel D101GGC are both based on the ATI's Xpress200 chipset. Whereas the ASUS A8N-VM is based on Nvidias 6100 chipset. All these 3 perform almost identically with the Nvidia chipset having a little advantage. So its upto you to decide. I strongly recommend the Intel processor even though I am using AMD myself. And ya all the above mobos have a PCI-E X16 slot to add a better graphics card later.


----------



## KoRn (Feb 8, 2006)

wow mohit ur of really gr8 help for all of us who want new pcs u really are an expert!! keep it up dude and the prices are exactlly the prices here in shillong to thanx a hell lot.


----------



## mohit (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks for the praise korn .. i am flying  .. anyways u r always welcome.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks mohit for ur valuable advice.( for me atleast)  

i Have been to the nearest dealer, and the price he qouted is

intel D101GGC +  intel 2.8 Ghz  -----> 10200/-
512 MB DDR----------------------------> 2200/-
ATX Cabinet----------------------------> 1200/-
80 GB Sata-----------------------------> 3000/-
SONY DVD-R---------------------------> 3300/-

another vendor
P4 3Ghz ---------------> 8550/- (is it the price of 630, i don't know)
Intel D101GGC--------> 4200/-
80 Gb SATA-----------> 2950/-
512MB DDR-----------> 2250/-
SONY DVD-R----------> 3350/-
ATX CAbinet-----------> 1100/-


i have contacted AMD dealer he told me to come tomorrow for price list.
so u see such is the vvariation in the price u quoted and available here.

i don't care about other stuff, i just wanted to buy a good (porccy and mobo) others can be accomodated. (prime consideration is that after buying it, i should be free for atleast 3 to 4 yrs).

anyway my budget is within 22000/-


----------



## mohit (Feb 9, 2006)

@nd4spd
the second vendor is giving you the correct price. but do make sure u get good quality ram with min 3 years warranty. also get only the sony dru-810a dvd-rw. the mobo rate  is a bit expensive and u can try bargaining on it. and ya the 8550/- for 3ghz processor is the price for pentium 4 630 but tell him that u will buy the system only if its a 630 and not the normal 3ghz. and do make sure that u buy a good quality cabinet with min. 400W smps.

do one thing. ask him to get the components in front of u and then u can easily check if he is giving u a box packed pentium 4 630 or not. also check the warranty on the seagate hard disk (seagate gives a 5 year warranty). tell him to get all the products in front of u before he starts getting the machine assembled. this way u will be able to examine and check each part. 

and as u r from durg .. u can pm me for my number. i am from raipur and would be glad to help u if u need any further help.


----------



## ymhatre (Feb 26, 2006)

hey mohit ur gr8 thnx for helping
Tusiii Chaha gaye hooo


----------



## mohit (Feb 26, 2006)

u r most welcome dude .. ill always try to help where i can.


----------



## robovishy (Mar 13, 2006)

*why strongly recommend intel?*

i am going to buy a new PC and after following all the discussions i've decided to go for AMD64 until i saw this forum and the little advice mohit has given "I strongly recommend the Intel processor even though I am using AMD myself". i just wondered WHY?


----------



## mohit (Mar 13, 2006)

i find AMD 64 sluggish when multitasking .. I had an Intel P4 2.8ghz before my AMD A64 3000+ S939 and so i can see the difference. Dont want an INTEL vs AMD war here guys .. this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys,
Its better to go for a mobo based on the n-Force4 chipset because they offer superlative performance in gaming.ASUS A8N-E is based on the above chipset and is a very good budget performer.It also has support for SATA II,so once u plug in a GFx card like 6600 128MB(preferably from XFX or Gainward) and a SATA II harddrive(from Hitachi or seagate),you are bound to get better performance.
The retail prices of the above products
ASUS A8N-E :5.6k (with out onboard Gfx)
XFX 6600 128MB : 6.2k
Seagate 80 GB SATA II: 3.2k
The processor choices are good enough ,and so is the optical drive.This conifig will also let you play future games at medium settings,without AA/AF.

Also,benchmarks have proven that AMD 64 with HyperTransport perform better than Intel in Processor intensive and muti threaded tasks!
-Kaustav


----------



## mohit (Mar 13, 2006)

oh dude .. please cut out benchmarks ..see what i had before and now 

Before
Intel P4 Prescott 2.8Ghz (800 fsb , 1MB L2 , HT, LGA)
Intel Original D915GAV
512 MB DDR 4OO RAM

Now
AMD 3000+ S939
DFI LANPARTY UT NF4 ULTRAD 
512*2 = 1024 MB OF RAM

Now even after doubling the ram and going for the best nforce4 ulra board for amd .. i still find it sluggish in multitasking. Intel's Hyper Threading technology is something else and really out of this world.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree with you that AMD's performance in multitasking is a bit sluggish because it is not optimized for it.Intel's HT processors are though.But in raw processing power and processor intensive tasks, gaming being one of them, AMD takes the topspot. Simple rule:
* If you are into gaming , 3d modelling or animation, Encoding, ripping,CAD,etc. go for an AMD any day.
*If you run a lot of applications simultaneously,like listen to music while surfing,or working in Photoshop,etc. then my votes for Intel HT. Seriously no AMD vs Intel war


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 13, 2006)

I completely agree with wht Kaustav and mohit say
Even i hav got two pcs.
one p4 2.66 with asus p5rd1 - Vm 768 mb ram 
and other with
 amd athlon 64 3000+ with asus A8N- VM csm
but the fact is intels can handle lots of pressure nut in gaming it ok
while other way round for amd.
AMD is cool for gamers


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 16, 2006)

hey guys

i wanted to go for a new rig and what i had in mind was

amd athlon 64 3000+ with good for gaming mobo(dual core compatible for future).
512*2 mb ram
160 gb sata hdd
lite-on dvdwriter
new mouse keyboard combo
big geforce 600gt 128 pci-exp
tv tuner card
5.1/7.1 dolby dig. speakers
with a good cabinet(with led lighting) and atleast 450 w smps
(i have samsung optical +plain keyboard-i want to sell it when i sell my oldpc)

i already have a samsung 793s 17" new monitor

so cud u tell me whats the price?

like a media center pc
also i want o do gaming, encoding, photoeditting with photohop, recording editting audio and multitasking like listenng to music and using p2p limewire(hogs ram like anything) an opera with gtalk, yahoo and flashget running all together.

my budget-i dont know. dad will sanction once i know the prices

and want to have this system ready for vista and atleast next 5-6 years without much upgrade other then ram and graphics card

so is amd better or intel for all above tasks?


----------



## manmay (Mar 16, 2006)

for next 5-6 yrs .....lol....man what a dream.....


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 16, 2006)

Listen GUNSHOTSILENCE
since u hant mentioned abt ur mobo asuming u take 
take one of this board 
ASUS A8n VM CSM 5600Rs /  Gigabyte K8N51GMF 4150RS
then instead going for 3000+ i would recomend 3200+
3000+ = 6100 and 3200+ = 7750 Rs
then ram (400 fsb)would be around 4500 -5000 Rs (depending on model)
MOuse keyboard combo wireless optical abt 1800 - 1900 frm logitek
then 6600 gt = 10800
pinnacle media center = 2500
taking a good vip cabinet frm gaming series take G-300 = 3000 + SMPS = 500
160 SATA = 3850 
lite on DVD writer = 3000
Sorry i hav no knowledge abt speakers
so excluding speakers pirze goes around
########## 43900 RS with ASUS board n 3200+#####
########## 40800 Rs with GIGABYTE n 3000+ #####
HEY man my DAD will sure kill me if i show him this
Dont know abt u?????
ALL THE BEST
I would then too suggest u to dont take 6600Gt instead go for 2 gb of ram Cuz wait for 7800 to reduce on prize also ASUS A8N VM CSM has good onboard 6150 tht will handle alteast game abt coming one year. SO go for ram
IF U LIKE OR WANNA ARGUE THEN PLZ REPLY..
BYE


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 16, 2006)

GUNSHOTSILENCE,
hey bro, the lifespan of a PC is around 18 months. in layman terms new technology replaces the existing technology in about 1 and 1/2 years. so even if u buy a topend gaming PC now get ready for an upgradation in two years. 5-6 years is unthinkable in the times we live in. 

PS: better wait for 7900 GT its much cooler, light weight and should be cheaper than a 7800 GT and GTX and performs better too.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 18, 2006)

@ymhatra & @mav3r1ck

right now im using a p3 which my dad upgraded to in 2001 august b4 he went to london and that 9/11 took place

i added a new mouse/keyboard, monitor, cdwriter +dvdrom and a pci graphic card in 2004 to give it a new lease of life as he couldnt afford a upgrade then

and with this all lease of life, i use my pc for all msofficework, dreamweaver, audio recording+editting with adobe audition and encodingwith dr divx and also gaming (albeit at lower reso and detail)

i have played cod1,cod2, ron+exp, nfsug 1 &2, aoe3, gta VC, gtaSA which i culdnt even think of playing on my p3

so now when i say an upgrade lasting for atleast 4-5 yrs means , when necessary, adding a few new items like gpu, ram to give new life.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 18, 2006)

> take one of this board
> ASUS A8n VM CSM 5600Rs / Gigabyte K8N51GMF 4150RS



i cud add a SLI mobo supporting dual core so as to get a proper platform in the future
*whats its cost?*



> i would recomend 3200+


me too



> then ram (400 fsb)would be around 4500 -5000 Rs



which is the faster and whats the cost? 533? 512*2 mbs


> MOuse keyboard combo wireless optical abt 1800 - 1900 frm logitek




no wireless right now. im not sitting 5 feet away and watching my monitor
the corded combos reviewd in digit wud do.



> then 6600 gt = 10800


agent 001 bought one for 7500 in mumbai

i thik ur price is 3 motnhs old



> pinnacle media center = 2500



internal or external? tv-tuner? i wud prefer internal cause anyway to record i wud require to boot into my os and a amd 64 3200+ wud boot in less than 1 min as my p3 boots up from bootloader screen to stable (min cpu usage)windows in 1.45 mins


> taking a good vip cabinet frm gaming series take G-300 = 3000 + SMPS = 5



wud go for a LED cabinet with atleast 450w power whichever the company of the cabinet



> 160 SATA = 3850



will it work on an ide interface if bought now. will an ide hdd work on sata?

will be building a media center pc so good set of 5.1/7.1 speakers in my room.

so plz tel me the final prices of
amd643200+ 939
compatible onboard sli and dualcore mobo
512*2 or 3 533 or 400 ram
lite-on dvd writer
internal tv tuner card(best one)
good 5.1/7.1 speakers
and LED cabinet and 430 w smps


----------



## vivaro (Mar 18, 2006)

*A little help needed *

Hi,

I am a new user here.. i was wondering if ne one could give me the approx prices of the following, preferably of pune city,:

1. P4 3.0 (one with the 1MB cache) and also the one with the 2MB cache
2. Gigabyte GA8I915g Duo MoBo
3. 512 MB 400Mhz DDR
4. 80 Gb Seagate Barracuda SATA
5. VIP Gaming Series Cabinet G200

thanks in advance,

Vivek  :roll:


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 18, 2006)

me want prices of pune too

and for once tell me  IS AMD BETTER OR INTEL if 

i use my pc for all msofficework, dreamweaver, audio recording+editting with adobe audition and encodingwith dr divx and also gaming and multitasking-listening to music while using net and yahoo+gtalk+opera


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 22, 2006)

LIsten GUNSHOT....
As far as ram is considered 533 is best...
no wireless then, go for logitek optical mouse n multimedia keyboard....
WHT i suggested was internal tv tunner card n best in its class...
Model no is PCTV 100i supports WIN MCE
For cabinets....
see this
*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/gaming.html
u can insert 450 SMPS but more money about 150 extra....
HEY for HDD ur mobo shld have IDE interface...
Which every mobo have...
But it varies in number...
Hence it is prefered to have two of ide interface 
and SATA is all different thing having different port...
PLZ let me know if u r interested in wht i said .
If yes then i will work on giving ur final budget...
ALSO mention the final components again, so tht i can give u exact prize....


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 23, 2006)

as an upgrade path, whats the cost of ddr2-533 mghz ram 512*2 and 1024*2 also

an sli mobo for amd
asus a8n32 sli delux and amd 64 3500+


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 28, 2006)

ddr2 512*2 533 hynix....---->4800
ddr2 same transcend 5100...


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 30, 2006)

HEy guys one more task i n front if me 
need to construct the same in the same budget
any new ideas...


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello I guess aall guys r not interested in this post...
Coomon guys i need to build an Pc within a week n now hardly 5 days r left...
PLEASE SUGGEST NEED CONFIGUARTION
only RAM MOBO PROCYN GRAPHICS CARD ----> budget 18000 only


----------

